# Neymar al Barcellona per 92 milioni di euro



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Secondo Sky, *Barça e Santos* hanno trovato l'accordo per il *passaggio in Neymar in maglia blaugrana*. Il prezzo del cartellino è da capogiro: *92 milioni di euro. 
*
I due club, dopo l'accordo economico, stanno ancora discutendo i tempi del trasferimento di Neymar al Barcellona: *o arriva la prossima estate o dopo la Coppa del Mondo*.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma che so scemi?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky, *Barça e Santos* hanno trovato l'accordo per il *passaggio in Neymar in maglia balugrana*. Il prezzo del cartellino è da capogiro: *92 milioni di euro*



Cifra folle.


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Marzo 2013)

Manco 20 ne spenderei per sto bluff


----------



## franko1986 (10 Marzo 2013)

Mah. Sono perplesso.


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2013)

Sarà il pacco della vita. Lo scriveranno sui libri di storia.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Aggiornato il primo post. Si discute sui tempi. Il trasferimento, comunque, è cosa fatta.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

Comunque se le cifre sono queste, allora per me il barsà farà una cessione eccellente da qui al 2014.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2013)

.


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Marzo 2013)

Un po' mi dispiace avrei preferito vederlo fallire in Premier, nel Barca potrebbe anche far bene, d'altronde se anche Bojan lì sembrava forte...


----------



## chicagousait (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma questi stanno male 

Sto tizio è troppo montato


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma questi stanno male
> 
> Sto tizio è troppo montato



veramente è peggio, è montato e senza palle, fosse come ibra che è montato, anche giustamente in un certo senso, e non ha paura di nessuno perché si sente il migliore. Sto qua è montato e ha paura di andare a giocare a calcio seriamente, perché l'unico posto dove lo abbia fatto è nella coppa america dove ha fatto semplicemente schifo.


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Con sti affari che fanno le domande che si pongono in spagna sul perché abbiano una difesa schifosa e nessun attaccante vero su 3sono superflue, sti qua non sanno manco cosa sia il calcio serio, hanno un colabrodo in difesa, avessero speso quei soldi per Hummels e Thiago Silva avrebbero fatto un affare 1000 volte migliore.

Giocano con un trequartista come esterno d'attacco, con una seconda punta come esterno d'attacco dall'altra parte e con una seconda punta nana come centravanti, hanno una difesa indecente che gioca praticamente in due perché i terzini salgono contemporaneamente in attacco. Nel gioco aereo sono penosi, non tirano mai da fuori, non sanno giocare con una difesa organizzata, vanno solo palla a terra, non cercano mai il tiro a sorpresa veloce e rapido. Hanno delle lacune di gioco colossali e continuano a prendere gente fuori ruolo, dove sono già coperti, inadatta al loro gioco e per di più pagandola l'ira di dio. Ma sono veramente degli ignoranti.


----------



## Dexter (10 Marzo 2013)

allora con 70 milioni mi prendevo bale..


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2013)

non mi sembra credibile, la cifra ovviamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)




----------



## rossovero (10 Marzo 2013)

Se é tutto vero, meritano di uscire dalla Champions. E meritano anche disprezzo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Da prendere a calci nelle gengive tutta la dirigenza blaugrana,più 10 di anni di carcere d'isolamente,a pane ed acqua.......


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2013)

Sono convinto che arriverà dopo il Mondiale. Comunque in Spagna si rivelerà un buon giocatore, al contrario che in Inghilterra o in Italia o in Germania


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Se è vero sono pazzi, fortunati loro che hanno soldi da buttare cosi.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Scusate dove trovano 92 milioni di euro? Ma in Spagna le banche non erano vuote? Il fpf?

Cifre immorali per un giocatore bluff. Allora El shaarawy vale 200 mil


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

non ci credo, allora venderanno Messi ai Russi a 300 Milioni
solo in Spagna può fare bene Neymar


----------



## prebozzio (10 Marzo 2013)

Finché non vedo non credo... anche perché il Barcellona dovrebbe avere imparato che inserire grandi giocatori nel loro sistema è difficilissimo e il rischio di fallimento molto alto.
I soldi sono comunque troppi non solo per il valore del giocatore, bravissimo ma non il numero uno al mondo, ma anche perché non credo produca un ritorno di merchandising altissimo. Piuttosto potrebbero fare uno smacco al Real e comprarsi Ronaldo a quelle cifre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Haha manco fossimo a Football Manager. Cifre indecenti e disgustose.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Calciatore molto sopravvalutato, secondo me.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

90 mln? Ma scherziamo? L'europa è un'altra cosa ragazzo.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Marzo 2013)

ma se nel 2014 va in scadenza...


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2013)

Chiaramente sto montato ha scelto la Spagna, ovvero l'unico campionato dove con le difese ridicole può far bene. Comunque complimentoni al Santos, che è riuscito a pompare al massimo dal punto di visto mediatico un giocatore mediocrissimo vendendolo a questa cifra immorale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate dove trovano 92 milioni di euro? Ma in Spagna le banche non erano vuote? Il fpf?
> 
> Cifre immorali per un giocatore bluff. Allora El shaarawy vale 200 mil



Il Barça in realtà non fa campagne acquisti assurde come il City o il PSG, di solito loro si limitano a prendere un grande innesto e ad integrare i vari giovani del loro vivaio. Secondo me Neymar sarà il loro unico acquisto per i prossimi 2 anni (ammesso che sia vero).


----------



## Prinz (10 Marzo 2013)

mi sembra una bufala onestamente. Questo non vale manco 1000 lire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sarà il pacco della vita. Lo scriveranno sui libri di storia.


Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca, roba da far impallidire Galliani.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Che follia, una cifra mostruosa e fuori da ogni logica per 'sto Neymar, che fino ad adesso ha dimostrato capigliature e comportamenti particolari e poco altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Noi con 92 milioni costruiamo una squadra che si mangia a colazione il Barcellona, altro che Neymar.


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2013)

speriamo lo facciano, è la volta buona che il barcellona torna nell'oblio da dove è venuto


----------



## Canonista (10 Marzo 2013)

Godo


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma è vero? Esce sempre sta notizia e poi non viene mai acquistato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahahaha non ci credo, che pagliacci, solo per far passare Ronaldo secondo nei trasferimenti gli sarebbero 10m più di quel che chiedono. Sempre più ridicoli.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2013)

il modello Barcellona


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che in liga nessuna delle due si possano permettere Neymar se non cedono qualcuno di importante. Ha costi altissimi il ragazzo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

con 50 milioni si prendono bale...


comunque penso sia il fallimento del barcellona in toto se la cifra è quella,se lo prendono a quel prezzo vendono uno tra messi ed iniesta

oppure potrebbero vendere tutti quelli che sono in esubero,come villa,alves,fabregas,sanchez,song(più bojan s enon lo riscattiamo) ma dubito possano venderli tutti insieme senza trovare dei sostituti adatti

in conclusione è un cag.ata pazzesca


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Marzo 2013)

Riportassero Messi sulla dx e prendessero un forte attaccante centrale,io la vedo così

Ah,e pigliate un centrale forte,altro che rinnovare a Puyol 

Last but not least,vendete quel sopravvalutato di Cesc e ripiazzate Andrecito a cc,che in attacco è sprecato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Riportassero Messi sulla dx e prendessero un forte attaccante centrale,io la vedo così
> 
> Ah,e pigliate un centrale forte,altro che rinnovare a Puyol
> 
> Last but not least,vendete quel sopravvalutato di Cesc e ripiazzate Andrecito a cc,che in attacco è sprecato



bhè sto barça ha bisogno di rinnovare tanto secondo me,piquè si sta rivelando un buon difensore e nulla più puyol ormai ha la sua età,alves è in calo stile maicon,fabregas inutile così come song/mascherano che vegono utilizati più da centrali difensivi che da mediani.
Su messi a destra non sono d'accordissimo,penso abbia trovato la sua dimensione li è un fantasista che non può essere relegato sulla fascia secondo me,anche se per dire un cavani al barça farebbe 40 gol in carrozza,mancherebbe un esterno sinistro offensivo,volendo li hanno(pedro,sanchez) ma se vogliono fare il salto di qualità dovrebbero prendere bale.

sta finendo il loro ciclo e devono ricominciare,di certo neymar non è la mossa giusta secondo me almenochè non vendono messi a 200-300 milioni con quei soldi di conseguenza i rifanno la squadra,ma è una mossa troppo audace e troppo scellerata sulla carta


----------



## Emanuele (10 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe il più grande pacco della storia, potrebbe battere addirittura torres


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2013)

comunque se il barça vende 2 panchinari (sanchez, di cui neymar prenderà il posto, e pedro) ci pagà più della metà di neymar.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Venderanno Messi, per forza.
> 
> Comunque se stiamo larghi, Neymar ne vale 20 di milioni. Ma larghi larghi



neymar per me ha una reputazione solo perchè è brasiliano e si destreggia in quel campionato equivalente a una promozione italiana  come milione ne varrà 5-6 come massimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque se il barça vende 2 panchinari (sanchez, di cui neymar prenderà il posto, e pedro) ci pagà più della metà di neymar.



ripper so che tu ami neymar,ma dai 92 milioni sono davvero,davvero troppi


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> quel sopravvalutato di Cesc


----------



## iceman. (10 Marzo 2013)

Vendere pedro sarebbe da pazzi. Sanchez lo possino anche gettare dalla finestra, sa solo correre.. un difensore centrale e un grande attaccante e tornano quasi alieni.


----------



## Tobi (11 Marzo 2013)

meglio cosi.. continuano a fare mercato osceno.. prendono fabregas, capiscono che in mediana non si possono scomodare Xavi Iniesta e Busquets che per il sistema di gioco del barcellona è molto importante e cosi lo mettono in attacco.. comprano Sanchez, un giocatore avulso da tutti gli schemi, gioca solo e corre a testa bassa.. prendono Song, un grande incontrista a mio avviso.. e lo mettono in difesa.. idem Mascherano..

Avesse Galliani 92 milioni ti portava a casa: Loris,Hummels,Strootman,Naingolaan ed Eriksen


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2013)

Song veramente non ha quasi mai giocato in difesa quest'anno


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2013)

Poi per me Neymar non può assolutamente convivere con Messi. Come nemmeno con Cristina. Neymar per me sarà il dopo Ronaldo a Madrid.


----------



## tequilad (11 Marzo 2013)

Al massimo 92 mln di Real (moneta Brasiliana)


----------



## Devil May Cry (11 Marzo 2013)

Comunque secondo me state esagerando..Neymar ha un talento enorme,dire il contrario è solo una grandissima cavolata..Se starebbe per venire al Milan i commenti sarebbero ben diversi!!
Va bene avere antipatie per il Barca,ma sminuire cosi un giocatore con le doti tecniche di Neymar è una cosa da interisti,non da milanisti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me state esagerando..Neymar ha un talento enorme,dire il contrario è solo una grandissima cavolata..Se starebbe per venire al Milan i commenti sarebbero ben diversi!!
> Va bene avere antipatie per il Barca,ma sminuire cosi un giocatore con le doti tecniche di Neymar è una cosa da interisti,non da milanisti.



venisse a dimostrare il suo talento in europa e poi vediamo se vale quei soldi,se neymar vale 92,stephan ne vale 192?


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Marzo 2013)

Non penso proprio che lo paghino 92 milioni di euro...


----------

